# Nautilus como root

## tasca

Ola a todos, não estou conseguindo usar o nautilus como root, nem configurar nada que pede a senha do root.

no console aparece:

tasca@localhost ~ $ sudo nautilus --browser

(nautilus:7224): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:

tasca@localhost ~ $

já instalei o gksu e nada...

----------

## Matheus Villela

Já passei pelo mesmo problema(na real é com qualquer app gráfico) e googlando vi coisas sobre o "sux" e tal mas não consegui solucionar não, acabei por desistir de usar o sudo com aplicações gráficas dessa forma.

Quando quero rodar algo gráfico como root dou um "sudo su" e no .bashrc do meu root tem um export do display:

export DISPLAY=":0"

Dessa forma consigo rodar apps gráficos como root... mas diretamente com o sudo como você quer eu não consigo, tenho o mesmo problema.

PS: não é algo comum não, antes(uns 8 meses atráz) eu não tinha problemas com isso.

PS2: se você achar a solução não deixe de postar  :Wink: 

----------

## errado

Ainda não me confirmaram se um xhost +root resolve o problema, mas tecnicamente resolve. (man xhost  :Wink: ) Isso, caso seja problema de Xauthority.

E... estranho o gksu não funcionar. Tens certeza que 

```
gksu nautilus --browser
```

 Não funciona? Então tente: 

```
gksu -S nautilus --browser
```

 assim o backend será o sudo ao invés do su.

O melhor mesmo é usar um LM, mas enfim...

----------

## tasca

gksu nautilus --browser

 não foi

 gksu "nautilus --browser"

 não sei pq mas funcionou.

 gracies pela ajuda

----------

## errado

 *tasca wrote:*   

> gksu "nautilus --browser"
> 
>  não sei pq mas funcionou.

 

Tá certo, isso ocorre porque o gksu suporta opções, aí ao "ver" o '--browser' ele tenta setar como opção interna e não do nautilus. Eu particularmente prefiro quando interpreta-se por palavra e não por frase, mas enfim...

Podes testar pra mim se 

```
# xhost +root

sudo "nautilus --browser"
```

 funciona?

Grato  :Wink: 

----------

## tasca

localhost tasca # xhost +root

xhost:  unable to open display ""

localhost tasca #

----------

## errado

Desculpe-me, usei o símbolo errado.

O xhost +root deve ser usado com o usuário 'dono' da seção X, no caso, o seu usuário normal.

$ xhost +root

$ sudo "nautilus --browser"

----------

## tasca

tasca@localhost ~ $ xhost +root

xhost:  bad hostname "root"

tasca@localhost ~ $ sudo "nautilus --browser"

sudo: nautilus --browser: command not found

tasca@localhost ~ $ sudo nautilus --browser

(nautilus:19796): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:

tasca@localhost ~ $

----------

## MetalGod

a sintaxe e' xhost +localhost

----------

## errado

 *MetalGod wrote:*   

> a sintaxe e' xhost +localhost

 

Estranho... *man xhost wrote:*   

> [+]name The given name (the plus sign is optional) is added to the list allowed to connect to the X server.  The name can be
> 
>                a host name or a user name.

 

Na verdade, um simples xhost + funciona, mas o +root deveria funcionar sim.

----------

## tasca

tasca@localhost ~ $ xhost +localhost

localhost being added to access control list

tasca@localhost ~ $ sudo nautilus

(nautilus:10647): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:

tasca@localhost ~ $ sudo "nautilus --browser"

sudo: nautilus --browser: command not found

tasca@localhost ~ $ xhost +

access control disabled, clients can connect from any host

tasca@localhost ~ $ sudo nautilus

(nautilus:10650): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:

tasca@localhost ~ $

----------

## errado

Opa, valeu tasca. Tenho que parar de recomendar essa solução então hehehe

Estranho ainda sim...

[]'z

----------

